# Fly, The (1958)



## Dave (Mar 28, 2001)

*The Fly (1958)*

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0051622

Directed by Kurt Neumann.

A scientist studying matter-transmission does not notice a fly in the compartment when he transmits himself.

With David Hedison, Patricia Owens, Herbert Marshall, Vincent Price.

I really loved this film as a kid.

Sequels were:

*Return of the Fly (1959)
Curse of the Fly (1965)*

I don't know if it was the original film or a sequel, but there is a scene with cells containing all the results of failed experiments. 
The special effects are rubbish.
The fly with a little man's head on it, is cheesy, but this was made in 1958.
Vincent Price at his best.

The remake by David Cronenberg is more grisly, has much better special effects, but doesn't really do more than update it.


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

It was a little slow, but it's still avery good sci-fi drama.

The sequels are good too, and the remakes (The Fly 1 & 2) were awesome.


----------



## Lemmy (May 9, 2011)

I think the failed experiments were in the last one (Curse of the fly). I like the Cronenberg-movies too, but I don't consider them remakes. They are too different from the originals.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 9, 2011)

_Loooove_ this film. I've watched the Jeff Goldblum one a lot as a kid, but I hadn't seen this one until only recently. I like all the hiding away and glimpses under the blanket until finally, the reveal! Plus it's got Vincent Price, who is just a legend.


----------



## steve12553 (May 14, 2011)

Saw it on TV in the early sixties and really enjoyed it. Got a chance to read the short story it was based on many years ago but couldn't tell you anything about it now.


----------



## mr kite (May 14, 2011)

I saw this film as a kid and it scared me to death .

Now it sits proudly in my DVD Collection 



*19*


----------



## Decker (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I hate to throw a wet blanket, but... I recently watched this again and found it utterly boring. I remember as a child being terrified, but for me it didn't hold up. The fly head reveal scene was still dramatic and in fact terrifying. And the idea was good, including the pathos. Guess I've been spoiled!


----------

